#   >  Si5340A

## _

Silab:
https://www.silabs.com/products/timi...ock-generators
Si5340A,   ?     ,    Si5351A.   .  ,    ,  ?

----------


## _

> .


      .  ,     ,     .. .    5351A,   .  ,     Si5351A.    ..

----------

Radio__HAM

----------


## VFO

BGA  , ,   QFN .     ,  ,  ...        ,     "  "    ,    ,    10$  .   ,   ,   .

----------


## _

> .


  .  ,     .       ,   . ,  ,    .

----------


## UV7QAE

QFN , .     ,     .   ,      48  .   ,  ,    ...

----------


## radiofannat

,    *_*  :!:  :!:  :!:

----------

UY1IF

----------


## UT0UM

> 


   5341?

----------


## UT0UM

> ?

----------


## _

> 2    ?


 .

----------


## _

> .                .      ?


     Si5351A    .   ,     :Smile: , ,     - ,    .     .     ...

----------


## R2DHG

,       :Razz:

----------


## R2DHG

-    .     ,  ,     si5351  2-3  :Razz:

----------


## SNABBER

> si5351  2-3


    si5351,     ...

----------


## VikR

, -134  155   10 ,         :Super:

----------


## VFO

,      .       http://community.silabs.com/t5/Timin...1B/td-p/185915 ,      https://gitlab.cern.ch/jmitra/ReflexClockGenerator.

----------


## VFO

ReflexClockGenerator - ,         .    ,        Si5341   Si5341-DP108M-TESTELEC-Registers.txt,    ClockBuilder Pro.   /.   -    VHDL.
 ,     Si570/Si5351       - ,      .    .        ,       .  - , ,   .         , ,  .    ,   .

----------


## UN7JID

> ,   .     .
>  ,    -   ,    .


  ... :Razz: 

   DHL,        ,        . -.
  .     ?(     -(1000)
    ( -  2000 \365)
 ,    -,     -.          DHL.
  ,  ,    DHL,        . 
    15000 (2720) :Super:  :Crazy: 

,     ,    23$,   ?         ,  ?

 .
       ,      ,       DHL   .

 ,     ,     .
    .     . :Sad: 

 ,    ,      .
     -  ""    . :Razz:

----------


## UN7JID

> .   .


    ???

----------


## Tadas

2017.08.11.       10 . .





> ().


,   .

----------


## RA1AGB

> ,    (      ) ?


     DHL      ,  ,   ,  .    ,    DHL    DHL,    ""    *́ https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A4...B8%D0%B7%D0%B0    DHL.   ""  * ,  ,  .         . . 

RA1AGB
73

----------


## Tadas

FedEx.

----------


## _

> .     .


    .    ,      ?     -  ?



> DHL      ,  ,   ,  .


 ,  ,    ,   ?   ,    ?  .     Si5351A  .  , ,     ...    .    , ,   .    -   ,        .  ,           .   ? ,         .  ..     .      ..
,   ..  .  ...

----------


## UT0UM

> ,      ?

----------


## UN7JID

.  . :Razz:

----------


## radiofannat

3  ,    ,       )))   ,  !  :Crazy:

----------


## R2DHG

...     ,   :Razz:              .

----------


## _

> -   .


  :
https://www.silabs.com/products/timi...ock-generators 
      "" ..

----------


## UT0UM

> 


 ?
   4  ?  :Crazy:

----------


## R2DHG

> ?
>    4  ?


SDR    0-90-180-270  :Razz:         -      :Razz:

----------


## R2DHG

:(       0.28ps     9ns,      .        4 .

----------

UR4QBP

----------


## _

Si5340A.    .   ,   .. ,   ,  ,     . ,          AD9850.      .    .   SMD  27  25 , -.   ,    ,      .     SMD  75 .     .  ,   . , -   ,      ,  .

----------


## R2DHG

:Razz:

----------


## R2DHG

https://www.silabs.com/documents/pub...41-40-D-RM.pdf

----------


## _

> ...


   ,    ?      ,   ..

----------

_

----------


## radiofannat

:Crazy:

----------

olegau

----------


## R2DHG

> LDO 1117    PLL


  ,        ,   .

----------


## R2DHG

0.5 -       ,    .                 ,  ad9952      .

----------


## radiofannat

> 


  )

----------


## _

:Smile: .  .  ,    ,   PLL    .   ,   ,          ,    ,    .     -  Md/Mn.      Nxd/Nxn. ,   ,    QRPLab,  Si5351A,  .   N ,     PLL.  , ClockBuilder Pro, (  Silab  Si5340  .)    "",     ,    .     ,      ,  . ,    ,   ,    ..     ? ,    ,    ,    (    ).       .

----------


## R2DHG

si5351  ""        ,        .

----------


## radiofannat

> QFN


  )




> 


   ,           
      ,     ....

----------


## _

SI5340A  .           AD9850    QRPLab  Si5351A.     Si5351A     . ,    (     )       70-80.  ,     ,      ,       .      ,  .    ,     .    ...   .      (     ,   ).         ,       ().
     ..   "".    .     .

----------

vladn

----------


## radiofannat

> 


   ,      )))      ,   BGA   -)
     ,       ,        ,            210       250   ,   :Shocked:  




> -


     ,         ,      ,       ,   ,        ,   )
P.S.    BGA    0.3-0.5  AMTECH NC-559 100g=700  :Cool:

----------


## R2DHG

AMTECH NC-559,         ( ) -      ( ,   ),       ,        -      ,       .   ad995x   -   ()         (ad9952          ) ?     ...      .

----------


## rx3apf

,      Amtech    .     ...

----------


## _

> ad995x   -   ()


   .     ,   ,  .    .     4 ,   ,     ,        .  ,    ,    .    -   ,        . ,    .

----------


## R2DHG

-      ,        -    ,    , .

----------


## radiofannat



----------


## rx3apf

-   -     ,       ,  -. " " -    .   ,     -  (  )   -        ?      ,    ?   ,      ?  (  ) Kingbo RMA-218 -   , , ,     -   ,  ,  ,  FluxPlus .      -120 -    - SIM900 .       -  !   ,       (    ,  ,   ).

*  9 ():*




> ?


     CC1101,   ,      .    ,       . ,   " ".      ,    (  0.5).       ,    .

----------


## rx3apf

> ,    ?   "hot air".


   .        -      ,     ,      ,  ,  .      . ,   ,       -  ,   -,   -.

----------


## rx3apf

> 


 ,       6-412-A, ,     ,  .      (    2%,  ).

----------


## rx3apf

. -      ,   ,   .     ,              (     ""   ).

----------


## R2DHG

> ....


     "Amtech"   .     ,  "" , ,   .




> ,    ?


   ,           -  .    .       :Smile:          -     .

----------


## radiofannat

> "Amtech"


      ,  

*  7 ():*




> ali       -


 ,    ,   )))
  -  ,                   ...

----------


## radiofannat

> /


      ,           , !   ,        700 / 100g,        )
   340        ,    ,

----------


## vladn

,     1.5  (HDMI   ).

----------


## vladn

,   -   QFN    .
          .

*  34 ():*

 -     Si5338 QFN24. O       /    .

----------


## _

> e  Si5341?   ,    ...


    .   ,   ,      .      .    ,     E-mail.       . 
    41,  40.
  83  -     .
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1487956

----------


## _

> ,    .


   . , .      ,    .    .    ()   .       ,        . ,     ,          .

----------


## R2DHG

.    ,     , , .      ,            :Razz:

----------


## swr10

si5340?   ,    si5351    (2    )
     .
      ( )  ,   ,    CLK    

*  14 ():*


    5351

----------


## swr10

. 
     ,   61 .   ,    .       001     003,    (03)     ( 000).    http://analogtrx.com/SMF/index.php?topic=30.0
  ?

----------


## _

> ,


.. ,  ,  .     ,         Serial Monitor.  ,        .  ,      .           ,   .        .

----------


## _

> 


  ,      ,   ,   .



> 


  ?   ,   ,       ,   :Smile: ?

----------


## UR8IP

si5340 ?

----------


## swr10

stm32f4 - discovery

----------


## swr10

i2c 

   -  ,

----------


## UR8IP

> i2c


   .      .

----------


## UR8IP

> ,      ..


          (     )

----------

_

----------


## swr10

)

  ,       .
  .     .  ,

----------


## swr10

lm1117 1.8 800ma DPAk
lm1117 3.3 800 ma DPAK 
 5  
 80  -  5

 14   l7805 ,   ! (9  )

----------


## swr10

,         - ( ),      (!)    .
  .  ,    .       .

----------


## _

> 


 , , ,   XAXB  "",   IN1...IN3. ,   ,     ""   ,     .   ,      .
       ,   .       .. 
 ,      61 ,   .    ( OUT2,  ,    ), OUT0   .     ,   .    .   ,    50 ,    20     ..       ,    .     ,       - ,       .   .    80 . 
  ,    .   80    20 .     .    ,    .  -,     (        )     -       Si5351A.   ,        .   ,     .   -  1602,     .               4015     7221 (      7219,   ).
   ,        (    ),   ,        ,     .    ,    -          ..  ,  ,      .  (  )     .    Terminal V1.9.
   - ,   ,     20      ,     .   ,   AVR Studio 4.19
     ,           .  : " " :Smile: .       :Smile: .

----------

Radiotester, UR7IKQ, veso74

----------

Radiotester

----------


## _

Si5340A.     AVR Studio 4.19.    80 ,      30  40 .   OUT2. ,    ,    .    ,     ,    , ,  .  , ,     .  ,       . Float    32 , Double   32 .    44 .      STM32.
     default.

----------


## veso74

> -          0 .


*_*, Reg 0x0113 Clock Output Driver 0 Format, Bit Field 2:0, OUT0_FORMAT ( .  . ) ? 
  4 LVCMOS.  0x0114 ( . .): Output 0 Amplitude and Common Mode Voltage.
    (OUT0) .:  reg_0x0113 =0xCC, reg_0x0114 = 0x00.      .

----------


## _

Si5340A.    ,   .  ,     (148 )  80  JCO 14-3-B,  ,  100 ,   --200 (Geyer, ).   , ,   . ,   ..     ,   5  7 , .. -  ,     5 ,    .

----------

_

----------


## _

> 122


  ,    ,  ,     , .. 122    =12...13 .  - ,     =100,      12200 .        .
     ,  AD9850        Si5340A,   . Si5351A     ,    ""   ,     Si5340A  AD9850,       . , ,     "   ".   ,     ""    ,         .

----------

_

----------


## _

> ()


    ,     ..

----------


## veso74

> .


,       ,    ( )   .         ,    .           ( ),   .  ,  . ,        ,      -    .

----------


## sgk

> ,  ,     154,      .


,      .   (  )       .      50 ,        5-10   ,    1 .
P. S.



> .
>      Jauch.   .  ,   .
> http://elcom.zp.ua/ru/goods/view/7519


     .  "  ",   ""    .  ,    ,    .    ,   8-  14   ,          "" .

P. S. 2
   ,   ,    .

----------

veso74, _

----------


## veso74

*sgk* ,   *-05* ?   25..50 MHz - , (?). (          :Smile: ).
A NC7WZU04P6X  ,   -,  ...  :Smile: .

----------


## veso74

> nanoVNA ...


:   :  .          .   ()"   ..." nanoVNA  :Smile: .

----------


## _

*  14 ():*




> 20


     .       ,   . 





> A NC7WZU04P6X  ,   -,  ...


   .   ,   .        .  :
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...1&d=1608459511

----------


## sgk

5340,     (  )     5351.

----------


## sgk

> ,  ,    5$,  ,     .


   .  500-1000 . .   .    50-100 . .     .       .   
https://www.crystek.com/home/oscilla...hasenoise.aspx
https://www.crystek.com/crystal/spec...o/CVSS-945.pdf
https://abracon.com/Precisiontiming/ABLNO.pdf

----------

_

----------


## sgk

*_
*    100   Si5340A.             100   ( ).    (2010 )   " "  100   200 .   10  20        .            ,                .      ,    100  .

      100 ,     .      100      ,     .    .

----------


## vadim_d

> ,


, ,        ,     ,       ,     ,

----------


## vadim_d

> 100


  ,         , AT/SC

----------


## sgk

ebay ,   .      5340    5351     .

----------


## ledum

> ()      ,        "U". 
>  347842
>    1-     80 ,      -160 /   1-2 .


   5 ,   -  DrDrew   ,      3  5.   .   3      ,   5 - .         5 .    ,   100,     2    ( ,       ).     (100+) ,  .   -   -   . ,     DC8RI (          ,          Proceadings 40th Annual Frequency Control  Symposium, Philadelphia (I 986), Driscoll,  M.M:  Low  Noise  Crystal Oscillators Using  50-0hm,  Modular  Amplifier  Sustaining Stages. S. 329-335).

    BGA616  SBB5089 -     .       -   .      ,    .     .  .

----------


## ledum

,  .         100+.  ,         .        .      SC ,  AT    .      .   .   AT    .  .

----------


## _

> (100+) ,  .


  ,       100 ?     -   ,    20     100 ,     ,           Si5340A.   ,    1   ,  ,      100  ,        .  ,   100 ,   1 ,     ,     . Si5340A  ,   .. 
*sgk*,      Si5351A    24   48 .      .    , ,      .

----------


## _

..    "":
https://vhfdesign.com/ru/clients/kits

----------

Constantin007, _

----------


## sgk

> ""


,       .

----------


## ledum

> . 
> 
>  ,    ""  .     ,  4-5 .    ,    20 (N), ..  14 .  10 ,    ,   .    ,  -  .


.        .     DC8RI.      . 74161 -   .    .  ,       ,         ...   SI5340A.

----------


## UR8IP

> ,   .     ,  5 ,   sgk.


!
    PL500-37TC-R, *PLL602-04*  .

----------


## veso74

*AN905, External References: Optimizing Performance*
  :   ,   . Si534x, Si5380, Si539x

----------


## vadim_d

> ,


  ,    -   ,        1,

----------


## sgk

> ,   .     ,  5


     5- ,  ,      .

----------


## UR8IP

100 .  ?
https://upverter.com/datasheet/09b81...0fa0c7b906.pdf

----------


## UR8IP

> MEMS Oscillator?


 https://www.avnet.com/wps/wcm/connec...=1585845657302
     ()

----------

_

----------


## UR8IP

> ,   ,  .


   100 .  ,  .  .

----------


## UR8IP

> ?  Si5340A?


 !   SI5340A (   )

----------


## _

.    ,    .       80 ,  , ,  .       ,   .

----------


## sgk

*UR8IP
*      "" Si5340A            AN905,    
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1789391
    100  ,  #184



> .    ,    .


     20    "KDS"  ,     100 ,      .    . 0,7  7    5 ,         -   .   100  0,28 .

----------


## UR8IP

> "" Si5340A            AN905,


         100 .  -      . (   



> UR8IP,   :
> * Si5341/40 Rev D Data Sheet*


,    ,   .     1400.  .
       . 
  915.5  .

----------


## UR8IP

*_*, 



> ,     ,    .   100 ,   OUT2,    40 .   ,     1254.


.   .   100 .       .   SI,    ?          . 100 .

----------


## UR8IP

> , Atmega328P,    ,   Arduino Uno.


.      .      .    .
..                ?

----------


## sgk

*_
*     .      "" 25     .     ,    3-    75 .   10 ,     27   54 ,      1 .    75    80 ,   .    5340   .       .

----------


## _

> .


    .  ()   .   ,        ,   ?
  ,     .  ,           0,1 .           .    ,  ,       .    .  ,     .

----------


## _

> ?    ?


    .      ,    ,   ,    .     .        -.  -    .
 :
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...2&d=1562442294



> ,            100 .


  , -2      ,       27 . ,                ,     ,   .         .     ?     ,      ,      . 
    ,   ,    ,           (   ,    ).      ,    ,      ,   .  ,   .
     ,    .  ...  .      100 ,    .
, .  ,     154   .    ,   ,  .

----------

_

----------


## veso74

> ...


, . :  Fairchild Semiconductor, Application Note 340, May 1983

----------

_

----------


## radiofannat

> "" 25     .     ,    3-


     , 25     8.333,     75

----------


## UR8IP

!
 .    5  300 .
   .

----------


## ledum

.    50        0603, , 0805,  *10*   ,      ,     .
   -  .       2 ,   ,    , -     .        .         .   -         .     -      .   3       ,    - .       5 .       . .    .       .  ,          .     .

----------


## _

> .


     .       ,   ,    1 ,    .   .     ,   , ,     ,     36 -18 .  ,  ,         1/4 .   ,   ,   .     ,    .
      ,     Si5340A,             .    ,      .   3,3 .   ,  5 ,      ,      -  ,      32 . ,  ,         ,  -     :Smile: .

  ,   .  , -  .         80  (Jauch).  ,   ,  ,   "".          .
 ,  ,  ..  .

*  26 ():*

   , "" .  ,    .     .   ,   ,        ,    .    ,   ..

*  10 ():*




> xN


   ,   ,  ,   ,   ... ,    ,    ,   ,  .     .

----------


## vadim_d

> 25 MHz  .  (TXC 25,0 RVLB). 3x   , 5x


   ,  90-100

----------


## veso74

,   " "  :Neutral: .
---
* sgk*,     BF245? (          ).

----------


## veso74

,      . ,       :Smile:  ().

----------


## radiofannat

,  3 ,     ? 

  

           ,    8.333,             25   ,      20 ... 
     )



*  8 ():*

       ,        ,     , ...     ,    !        :Razz:

----------


## radiofannat

*sgk*,  !   "   "   5....11   :Razz:

----------


## alexis

> .


.           .

----------


## ledum

> HC49S        ,


    ,       1 ,    ,      ,    ,   . 
, ,   (       ) -    !   ,    -    ,       .  .      .       .      80,    - 20   ,    .   O-900  . ( - PLL602-03   -    80   130/  10      )

  KXO-900  80

----------

_

----------


## ledum

> ,     ,    :
> 
>    .


        .   "CRYSTAL OSCILLATOR CIRCUITS" Revised Edition Robert J. Matthys (    -    https://bgaudioclub.org/uploads/docs...er_Matthys.pdf , )             . 155    159 . AD   AN419    .     .

----------

_

----------


## sgk

20 .        Si5340A       Si5351  7-8      .

----------


## veso74

> ... PLL    ...


 , .   (     : "PLL   " (  -, )).
---
Fvco   ?  Si5341-40-D-DataSheet: VCO Frequency Range = 13,5 .. 14,4 GHz,  -  ClockBuilder Pro      13,2 GHz,   .  ,    ,   .  M_DEN = const = 0x20000000 (    64 ,     -   :Smile: .     AVR Studio  64-bit,  ?

----------


## UR8IP

*_*,  .      .  GND       ?

----------


## RN3GP

,      .   ...
https://aliexpress.ru/item/330057937...id=67068401564
  ,           .

----------


## RN3GP

> ..


  ,    :::: .          .



> - PLL


  ,      5351 ::      . 
     GSM, 900,      ,   .  ,     .

----------


## RN3GP

> 


   ,  1-116   . 75  .    , 60,  .

    ,    PLL ,    9910  ,  , ,         .

----------


## sgk

> ,      .   ...
> ..............
>   ,           .


 ,  10      AD  300-400 . .         .        .   DDS AD9910        Wezel 1 ,   1000 - 1200 . .            . 
    ()    DDS AD9910          
https://electronix.ru/forum/index.ph...&ct=1614946420

https://www.aliexpress.com/i/32966452418.html

----------

RN3GP

----------

RN3GP, veso74

----------

